# New RUU's ?



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

http://themikmik.com/blog.php?760-TMartin

are these ruu's new? Looks like the radio is newer.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Probably ICS.


----------



## klittle81 (Sep 26, 2011)

anyone dug through these yet to see what changes were made?

NEW RUU's Posted (i'm guessing the second is newer then the first?)
*RUU_Mecha_MR4_S3_0_OpenMobile_US_1.01.1520.0_Radio _0.01.78.1110w_1_NV_NV_8K_6.13_9K_6.13_release_237000_signed.exe

RUU_Mecha_MR4_S3_0_OpenMobile_US_1.01.1520.0_Radio _0.01.78.1110w_1_NV_NV_8K_6.13_9K_6.13_N_release_237338_signed.exe*

CURRENT OFFICIAL
*RUU_Mecha_GINGERBREAD_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.11.605.9_Radio_0.01.78.0916w_3_NV_8K_1.41_9K_1.64_release_226879_signed.exe*


----------



## d412k5t412 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

You are asking for trouble if you open up an .exe file from someone. Sandboxie for sure......


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I guess I'm a rebel then, I'm downloading it now and see if I can find anything out about it.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> You are asking for trouble if you open up an .exe file from someone. Sandboxie for sure......


You do realize it's just a zip inside an exe?


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

It does indeed have a newer android version, however it is not ICS, we are now on 2.3.6 from 2.3.4.

ro.build.version.release=2.3.6


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

jwort93 said:


> It does indeed have a newer android version, however it is not ICS, we are now on 2.3.6 from 2.3.4.
> 
> ro.build.version.release=2.3.6


Sense version?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

Any idea why these are labeled "Open Mobile"? Is there a mecha out there that is not on VZW?


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> Sense version?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Huzzah! ro.build.sense.version=3.0


----------



## klittle81 (Sep 26, 2011)

So an updated version of android and an official sense 3.0 port? looks like this could be a good thing!


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

stupid question...if I flash this what new do I get?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome.!!!

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is the .zip from the download that I extracted and just uploaded. It might be flashable but I am not sure, do so at your own risk! If it works I am sure that you will lose root if you are rooted. If you try an flash this please report back. thanks!

http://www.filefacto...5/n/PG05IMG.zip - Don't Install, Won't Flash Properly


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> stupid question...if I flash this what new do I get?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Official Sense 3.0 and Gingerbread 2.3.6, it also seems much smaller so there might not be any VZW bloat.

EDIT: Well I'm taking the plunge, let's see what happens...

EDIT 2: Didn't expect it to work, I now have a locked bootloader and a security warning. It errored out. I wouldn't reccomend trying to install this. Oh well... Now to fix my phone lol.


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Brave man, hope you fix phone.



jwort93 said:


> Official Sense 3.0 and Gingerbread 2.3.6, it also seems much smaller so there might not be any VZW bloat.
> 
> EDIT: Well I'm taking the plunge, let's see what happens...
> 
> EDIT 2: Didn't expect it to work, I now have a locked bootloader and a security warning. It errored out. I wouldn't reccomend trying to install this. Oh well... Now to fix my phone lol.


Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

This is kind of neat... Anyone ask jcase about it yet? I saw him tweet something a while back about new ruu's for multiple unnamed devices... If I remember correctly 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Brave man, hope you fix phone.
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk.


It's all good, I'm back on rooted 2.11.605.9, it took a little while because I didn't have all the right files downloaded already, but all is good.


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

I pulled the radios out of it and flashed. Seems to be working fine. Not done speed test yet though.

Edit.







in Cincinnati.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Can I haz radios? (in a nice tidy zip file lol)


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Can I haz radios? (in a nice tidy zip file lol)


 I'm out working the ice storm at the moment but when I get home ill upload them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## slammed (Aug 2, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> I'm out working the ice storm at the moment but when I get home ill upload them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How bad did we get it. I'm on the east side but haven't ventured out yet?

Thanks in advance for the radios.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

ok people, here is the radios from the ruu. you assume all responsibility for flashing these. if you brick your phone please don't yell at me. these are working fine on SoaB 1.04.






http://www.4shared.c...lM/_online.html


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

slammed said:


> How bad did we get it. I'm on the east side but haven't ventured out yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the radios.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


i would wait till later to venture out. its nasty out there


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Any one flashed the radio? Opinions... Is it better tha mr3?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

mobitote said:


> Any one flashed the radio? Opinions... Is it better tha mr3?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 I'm holding stronger 4g signal at my house than before I flashed them. Been running them for 8 hours now.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

When I turn my phone on 3g locks in much quicker. I just flashed this update. Will comment more after while and see if I go from 3g to 1x. The last update helped it some. I hope this latest one cures it. Can't comment on 4G as we don't have it here yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

So these comments about stronger signal....I'm assuming, based on what I have seen here, that there is success flashing the radios, but not the RUU?

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> So these comments about stronger signal....I'm assuming, based on what I have seen here, that there is success flashing the radios, but not the RUU?
> 
> Download the file linked a few posts up. Place it on the root of your SD card. Boot into bootloader. It will scan for this file name, find it and ask you if you want to update. Remove it from the root of SD card or it will do this every time you go into bootloader.
> 
> ...


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy716 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nowerlater said:


> ok people, here is the radios from the ruu. you assume all responsibility for flashing these. if you brick your phone please don't yell at me. these are working fine on SoaB 1.04.
> View attachment 15249
> http://www.4shared.c...lM/_online.html


Can we get a MD5 on these radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

New radio is pretty nice. And no sync wasn't running during the first one I just walked away for a while.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## AquasDragon (Aug 27, 2011)

3G working just fine after flashing in a non 4G market so cannot test hand off yet, but so far so good


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

So far so good here too. 3g area only. No real noticeable changes.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely going to package this up into a nice zip. Will try to upload to, but my upload speeds are pretty bad so it might take a while.. Surprised no one has done so yet (to my knowledge).


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

dutchy716 said:


> Can we get a MD5 on these radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


second this


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

dutchy716 said:


> Can we get a MD5 on these radios?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


md5:2c127e5408f8ba068d9aa5b321c5a7c5
Sorry guys was up trying to keep up to an ice storm for 12 hours plus my normal 8 hour shift yesterday.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## luke61456789 (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm running infected r193 and these are quick and confirmed working I also have a 4g signal. So will these radios help with data on Ics?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

So far so good. Not once went to 1x and speeds are more stable. Signal strength seems more solid. On 3g I was getting about 1300 down and 1200 up speeds. Best I have ever gotten. Now to get 4g in my area

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

rom based of this leaked ruu can be found on xda.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1457659


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

wwjdd44 said:


> rom based of this leaked ruu can be found on xda.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1457659


 can also be found on the developers section on this site too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> This is kind of neat... Anyone ask jcase about it yet? I saw him tweet something a while back about new ruu's for multiple unnamed devices... If I remember correctly


 I remember his tweet and thinking it would be nice if it's for the TBolt but I wasn't counting on it...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

hall said:


> I remember his tweet and thinking it would be nice if it's for the TBolt but I wasn't counting on it...


I sent him a tweet about this ruu last night. He said he hasn't looked at it, but said he has a newer one he needs to check out before leaking :-D

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone have a working link for the RUU's? I keep getting a 403 error for the files on themikmik blog page.


----------



## stevey5036 (Nov 18, 2011)

The_Engine said:


> Any idea why these are labeled "Open Mobile"? Is there a mecha out there that is not on VZW?


Still wondering this myself..


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

It is strange that they are labeled Open Mobile but they work fine on my TB. Speeds aren't any faster but my phone picks up a signal much faster.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Idk, only thing Verizon has close to open mobile is being in the OMA


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> I sent him a tweet about this ruu last night. He said he hasn't looked at it, but said he has a newer one he needs to check out before leaking :-D
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


I hope it fixes the MMS sending issue.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

"I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Since I can't find a mirror for the original RUU or EXE file, I will ask the question in here.

Does the original build.prop have "Verizon" listed as the carrier? If so, then I have a hard time believing that this is an Open Mobile tbolt ROM.


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

mrtonk said:


> I hope it fixes the MMS sending issue.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk
> 
> "I went back to Sense when I realized how much work I was putting into making AOSP look like Sense."


If it is an OpenMobile Sense 3 ROM it won't - it's not a bug in the RUU, the MMS APN needs to be switched to Verizon instead of OpenMobile.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

In case no one understands - some have alluded to this - Open Mobile is a wireless carrier in Puerto Rico.

After some period of time - hint, hint, 12 months ? -- HTC may be able to offer "exclusive" phones to other carriers.
Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

hall said:


> In case no one understands - some have alluded to this - Open Mobile is a wireless carrier in Puerto Rico.
> 
> After some period of time - hint, hint, 12 months ? -- HTC may be able to offer "exclusive" phones to other carriers.
> Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


Yes, and they are leasing the LTE network from Guess who?


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Doesn't change what I said... There are clearly carrier-specific settings built into this ROM.

Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

hall said:


> Doesn't change what I said... There are clearly carrier-specific settings built into this ROM.
> 
> Sent from my SkyRaider Zeus Thunderbolt!


Correct. I. Just meant that open. Mobile is using the VZW lte network.


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

Open Mobile doesn't have the Thunderbolt on their site _yet_, only thing similar is the HTC Acquire, which appear to be the HTC Evo Design.

This is all pretty interesting, especially since I visit PR every so often. I wonder if that means I would have 4G over there in the future.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally do not like the new extracted radios. I reverted back to 2.11.605.9 radio set. Had issues with the radio locking up. Once reverted back, the radios worked and haven't locked up like the new radios did.


----------



## locusto03 (Aug 9, 2011)

rester555 said:


> I personally do not like the new extracted radios. I reverted back to 2.11.605.9 radio set. Had issues with the radio locking up. Once reverted back, the radios worked and haven't locked up like the new radios did.


Would you mind elaborating a bit on the radios locking up? I'm curious because I haven't experienced any issues... _yet_.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> You are asking for trouble if you open up an .exe file from someone. Sandboxie for sure......


RUUs come like that from the OEM. There's been quite a few around posted for the Thunderbolt and other phones. They're made to install to your device via some software. The ones most are familiar with are generally extracted out of that.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

@locusto03 I would be going on browser or going to the Facebook app and all of a sudden the 4g radio would just hang, and hang, and hang... That's what happened to me. This did not happen with the 2.11.605.9 radio. I would have to put the radio in Airplane mode and then turn it back on for it to work again for a short period of time. Then I would go to the browser or app again and the 4g radio would hang. The radio would not revert to 3g or even 1x.

I reverted back to 2.11.605.9 radios and it has not done it yet for a day. With the new radio the problem would persist throughout the day.EDIT: Also I am running the CM7 Rom. I haven't tried the new radio on any other ROM...


----------

